# Nub? Will find out in 2 weeks. Update: confirmed echo



## Cilnia

Hi guys, this was done at 12+3. Same baby just different angles. 

Will find out in 2 weeks if its a boy or girl :)


Confirmed GIRL!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0585.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 75









IMG_0399.JPG
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 43


----------



## 6lilpigs

Early but guessing girl for you :)


----------



## KylasBaby

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## darcie

Girl


----------



## ikaria

I'm guessing girl too! Good luck!


----------



## pooch

girl


----------



## justplay91

At 12+3 it still has time to rise, but I'm tentatively guessing girl.


----------



## mummy2_1

Pink gl


----------



## calliebaby

I'm going to guess boy. I see some stacking.


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks all! wow just 1 boy guess. Can't wait to find out :)


----------



## Faffalina

Girl.


----------



## wildchic

Looks girly.

Congrats on your baby!!


----------



## loub127

I think pink!


----------



## hangryaf

I'm guessing girl!


----------



## Cilnia

Confirmed girl!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Isme

Congratulations on your little girl. <3


----------



## Cilnia

Thank you!! So thrilled.


----------

